# You And Your Chi/s Pics!



## Nona

Ok ladies,

I always like to see pictures of the members here with their babies, it's so nice to put a name to a face 

I'd love it if you could all post at least one pic of yourself with your precious one/s in this thread, I think it'd be nice :wave: 

Here's me and Lexi, as seen in my earlier thread, to start -


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

here are mine, ready for bedtime xxxx


----------



## Nona

Awww cute pictures! I like the top one of Cosmo, with his ears folded back, I think it's so cute when Chi's do that!!

You're very pretty Nat 

Keep them coming!! Don't be shy. :wink:


----------



## Tacha_Jaimin

The first one is me with Jaimin at 9weeks
The second one is me visiting him at 6 weeks :roll:


----------



## berenicevlz

Here is Kaui and me!


----------



## Nona

Yay, great pics ladies!!
Woohoo! 

Cute Chi's! :love4:


----------



## Alisha

Awww to be young & gorgeous  Great pics !!


----------



## Kari

All of you ladies are so pretty!! :wave:


----------



## Kelly

Here is Kismet and I. She is not a chi...but she was once made an honorary chi  The 2nd picture is older, you can even see Mikey in the background.


----------



## chihuahua-lady

ok heres a few i need to take some recent ones-
























will get more up to date piccys soon hopefully try and get all my babies in lol god that will be hard he he he


----------



## Courtney

chihuahua-lady said:


> ok heres a few i need to take some recent ones-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will get more up to date piccys soon hopefully try and get all my babies in lol god that will be hard he he he


You remind me of Claire Danes!!


----------



## Bri

This is from june










This one is from march or April


----------



## chihuahua-lady

chihuahua lover said:


> chihuahua-lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok heres a few i need to take some recent ones-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will get more up to date piccys soon hopefully try and get all my babies in lol god that will be hard he he he
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You remind me of Claire Danes!!
Click to expand...

lol who is clare danes ???


----------



## *Sarah*

Vicki do you remember my so called life the tv show or romeo and juliet with leonardo di caprio. Juliet was Claire Danes


----------



## chihuahua-lady

awww i know i dont look like her lol! she is pretty he he he


----------



## Sandra1961

Vicki reminds me of Kate Thornton lol

















Cant you just see the resemblance (sp?)


----------



## chihuahua-lady

lmao lol that cracked me up i dont see any resembalance there lol


----------



## TiffsLilChi

Lex and I, the first one he looks so cute, he was soooo wwwittle!!


----------



## Nona

Great pics everyone, keep them coming!!
I want this thread to turn out huuuuuuge  

Everyone looks great :wave:


----------



## KB

me n the gang 

PLEASE ignore my hair in the first one  
I have different glasses now 8)


----------



## SunnyFLMum

Me & Gizzie


----------



## SC

This is me with Callie from last year. My hair is longer and straighter now and of course Callie is all grown up. :wink: I need to take a more recent pic.


----------



## Sandra1961

chihuahua-lady said:


> lmao lol that cracked me up i dont see any resembalance there lol


lmao...you sooo look like her!


----------



## 2pups622

*Heres me and Austin i took these before *
i dont like them  i have to take better ones


----------



## Courtney

Here's Diesel & I.
We were being silly. 
Hence Diesel in the second pic!!!


----------



## Nona

These pics are all great, it's so cool 

Haha, I love that pic of Diesel with the novelty sunglasses


----------



## kipbug

Here's me and Weazle 









Btw... I love the picture of diesel in his glasses


----------



## CooperChi

SC said:


> This is me with Callie from last year. My hair is longer and straighter now and of course Callie is all grown up. :wink: I need to take a more recent pic.


Look at Callie! she's an adorable baby!!! And you are very pretty!


----------



## SC

Thank you Meg.  

Look at you and Cooper! That's a very cute pic of you both!


----------



## Kelly

I'm loving everyones pictures! SC you are very pretty


----------



## little_angel

you can't hardly see her since she's moving in the picture and i didn't want to scare her with the flash, but here's lola and myself!


----------



## Alisha

Allright here's me & Bella & I am so going on a diet :lol:


----------



## SC

chiscrochetcrazy said:


> Allright here's me & Bella & I am so going on a diet :lol:
> 
> LOL! You and Bella look great. I know what you mean though. I always think that when I see pics of myself. :wink:


----------



## Alisha

SC said:


> chiscrochetcrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Allright here's me & Bella & I am so going on a diet :lol:
> 
> LOL! You and Bella look great. I know what you mean though. I always think that when I see pics of myself. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep I'm like Good gosh who the heck is that fat chick that jumped in front of me.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kristin

Here are me and Lina...and me and Boss.


----------



## ~Jessie~

I always picture people looking so much different than they do in real life... I'm horrible at this! I need to post some pics of me, Maddie, and Rylie. I have some pics of myself alone in the members pics section, though. 

Hehe, Kristin, I pictured you as a blonde. I dunno why, though Boss is such a cutie; he looks so much bigger in pics by himself. 

*Edit* I just read that Boss was 5 wks in that pic. Oops. Of course he's bigger. Haha.

Is Brian the only guy on this forum? :lol: 

I love Diesel's sunglasses!

I need to get some pics; I'll have my boyfriend take some with our digi camera.


----------



## Courtney

jessiegrl22 said:


> I love Diesel's sunglasses!


Thanks! They are actually glasses from when we took my nephews and my soon to be step daughter to see Chicken Little 3D at the theater. It was soo cute and you got to keep the glasses. I thought they'd look super funny on Diesel!! :lol:


----------



## ~Jessie~

Haha, I was going to go see that with my boyfriend because I've never seen a 3-D movie before  

How'd you get him to hold still? 8)


----------



## Jayne

Here's me and tyson


----------



## Nona

Oh my gosh, I love everyone's pics :love2: 
Thanks again all those who have posted so far.

Those who haven't, come on, pretty please!!!


----------



## ~Jessie~

Argh. I'll post my pic on here. I have to take one of me and Madison, still, but I have one of little Rylie and I from 5 min ago.


----------



## <3 Sarah <3

OH WOW!!!! Your so Pretty!!    




i will have to take some of me and Max tomorrow!!


----------



## stefania

Very pretty i must say ,both of you


----------



## ~Jessie~

Aww, thanks Everyone on here looks great! Keep posting pics!


----------



## P-Nut

Me and Pnut


----------



## xXKatXx

me and Gizzy just now! :lol:


----------



## Zabet

Me and My Callisto on my birthday last year


----------



## Tacha_Jaimin

I love the pics


----------



## rabecca

This is my with Douschka a year ago 










what a beautiful chihuahua's stand there on this page!


----------



## ~Jessie~

Great pics


----------



## LocasMom

*Chi Pics*

Ohhh...Its so neat to put a face with a name. I will try to get mine up soon. Love the pictures Keep them coming!


----------



## paint my world

Sorry my post is so big but I had a problem with re-sizing my pix. Heres just a few from my many pix with Zola. None of them are very recent. I have better hair now


----------



## Fibi's Mommy

TiffsLilChi...Lex looks alot like Fibi! I'll be posting some soon...hopefully! I'm getting a new camera yay! Everyone on here is so pretty...not sure I wanna post mine! LOL! (jk)


----------



## Nona

Great pics  
Fibi's Mommy, don't be shy!


----------



## Alisha

Fibi's Mommy said:


> TiffsLilChi...Lex looks alot like Fibi! I'll be posting some soon...hopefully! I'm getting a new camera yay! Everyone on here is so pretty...not sure I wanna post mine! LOL! (jk)



Aww come on you can do it  I feel like the old Lady on here compared to all the beautiful people. I'm sure your lovely


----------



## Boogaloo

Here is a picture of me and Bosco and Lola. I look very tired in this picture, I was chasing after them all evening after work! LOL


----------



## <3 Sarah <3




----------



## TareG

(hey, remember me? The girl with the broken computer who rarely gets to be online  )

Well here is me and Halle, just taken the other day, actually!


----------



## <3 Sarah <3

wow!! your so pretty!!   


and your chi is adorable!!!!   


yea i renember you.... i reconized you by your siggy!! :lol: :lol: lol


----------



## Sandra1961

Wow! Halle has CHANGED SO MUCH!


----------



## TareG

<3 Sarah <3 said:


> wow!! your so pretty!!
> 
> 
> and your chi is adorable!!!!
> 
> 
> yea i renember you.... i reconized you by your siggy!! :lol: :lol: lol


thanks, that is very sweet! Yes, it just seems like it has been so long and I am trying so hard to catch up on posts, lol. There is a thousand a day it seems! ha!


----------



## TareG

Sandra1961 said:


> Wow! Halle has CHANGED SO MUCH!


She is a whole two pounds now! hehe!


----------



## Sandra1961

shes gotten even more cuter...shes such a little cutie pie!

Her colourings changed too, wow shes growing up


----------



## stefania

TareG said:


> (hey, remember me? The girl with the broken computer who rarely gets to be online  )
> 
> Well here is me and Halle, just taken the other day, actually!


Hey you remind me a bit of Sammy from "Days of our lives"


----------



## TareG

OMG, Stefania!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

My mom tells me that all the time! She will freak if I tell her you said that! hehe


----------



## AEROMarley1983

WOW! All the pics are so great!!!!! Here is me and Tito at work.....now you understand the AERO in AeroMarley.... *points to hat* I just posted better pics of me (a little fixed up and not in the shop) in member pics.


----------



## Vala

:wink: This is me and Stinky...don't mind me..I don't wear makeup and I had just woke up  .. :roll: I tried to take one with Smelly but he wouldn't have any of it. :roll:


----------



## <3 Sarah <3

Heres me and Max took about 30 seconds ago... not a very good pic of me coz iv just woke up :lol: but i think its cute coz max is fast asleep on my shoulder


----------



## Kelly

All th pictures are great! 

Vala, I love you and Stinky,you have such a sweet face


----------



## <3 Sarah <3

AEROMarley1983 said:


> WOW! All the pics are so great!!!!! Here is me and Tito at work.....now you understand the AERO in AeroMarley.... *points to hat* I just posted better pics of me (a little fixed up and not in the shop) in member pics.


Awww!!


----------



## lecohen

Hi there...

What a great thread and fab pics...jessiegrl, you are so so so pretty but in a natural way.

Here's a pic of me and Scruffy (not a full chi but i hope that's OK)


----------



## ChiChiMomma

here's me, Ollie, & Miki


----------



## Vala

Kelly said:


> Vala, I love you and Stinky,you have such a sweet face


    Thanks.


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas

Pic of me, my daughter Faith and Chico last year at Christmas.









Pic of me and Nikolai when he was just a wee baby.


----------



## ~Jessie~

Thanks lecohen  

Everyones pics are great!


----------



## TareG

LuvMyChiwawas said:


> Pic of me, my daughter Faith and Chico last year at Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pic of me and Nikolai when he was just a wee baby.


This pics are just too cute! What an adorable family you have!


----------



## Jessica

Everyone looks great in their pics! :wave: 

Ok, I hope this counts. This is Savannah and I on Thanksgiving. She _thinks_ she is a chihuahua! 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v161/JMZonk/savandme.jpg


----------



## Kelly

Great picture Jessica.
My friend has a great dane and he always tries to sit on her lap :lol:


----------



## LocasMom

I am the one in the red shirt, Loca is on our lap, this was New years eve....... ccasion5:


----------



## my3angels




----------



## Kelly

Great pictures everyone!


----------



## *Tiffany*

i posted this before but its the only one i have with rocky! sry if you saw it already hehe i will take more soon! :wave:


----------



## LocasMom

Rocky 's mom you are so close, we should meet sometime and let the chihuahuas play!


----------



## Hello.Kittie

I was trying to take a picture but he started licking me all over the face loll.


----------



## Vala

aaaw, he's such a cutie..great pics!


----------



## *Tiffany*

LocasMom said:


> Rocky 's mom you are so close, we should meet sometime and let the chihuahuas play!


where do u live? well rockys sick right now but when he gets all better we should plan something! It'd be fun :wave:


----------



## janiebabes

What beautiful pics of everyone i must get myself and my kids in a shot to post thank you for sharing


----------



## Tinkerbell's Mom

I hate having my picture taken so I don't have any of me that are with the Chihuahuas but here is one of me and my Rotts.


----------



## LocasMom

I liove over on the beach....about 45 min from Tampa


----------



## AEROMarley1983

<3 Sarah <3 said:


> AEROMarley1983 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW! All the pics are so great!!!!! Here is me and Tito at work.....now you understand the AERO in AeroMarley.... *points to hat* I just posted better pics of me (a little fixed up and not in the shop) in member pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awww!!
Click to expand...

*blush* Thanks Sarah!


----------



## LocasMom

I love Titos siggy, so cute.

Its so great to see all of you!


----------



## ChiChiMomma

Oh, I love Bambi! It's so cute how he tackled you, Kitty


----------



## Rubyfox

I dont know if I have posted this before but this is the only one I have left of me and Triny (I have destroyed all the rest LOL)


----------



## ~Jessie~

Rubyfox said:


> I dont know if I have posted this before but this is the only one I have left of me and Triny (I have destroyed all the rest LOL)


That's a great pic


----------



## Rubyfox

Thanks


----------



## foxywench

ill post one of me and my kids a little later (or when i get one) but im gonna go post a couple of pics of me on my own in the member pic area for you all! lol


----------



## Hello.Kittie

ChiChiMomma said:


> Oh, I love Bambi! It's so cute how he tackled you, Kitty


If your talking about my bambi (theirs a lot of common name so lol) well thank you :lol:


----------



## ChiChiMomma

Here's another one of me & baby...


----------



## AEROMarley1983

Mike snapped a couple of me w/ the boys the other night.....so here is one w/ me and BOTH of them.


----------



## AEROMarley1983

LocasMom said:


> I love Titos siggy, so cute.
> 
> Its so great to see all of you!


*AWH!*  THANK YOU! :-D


----------



## chihuahua_pawsy

Your chi's all look so cute with you!


----------

